# Excision of vulva cysts



## hgonzales (Jun 9, 2010)

One of our physicians did an Excision of 3 vulva cysts and the wording on the report states left lower, left upper and right lower cysts that were excised.  I emailed her and asked if she had done a vulvectomy?  I looked up excision and under vulva states vulvectomy radical, complete etc....
Dr. emailed back no she didn't do a vulvectomy.  Please help because I'm newer to OB. Research I've done has vulvectomy or draining the cysts and it is neither.

Thank you,
hgonzales


----------



## perkins2 (Jun 10, 2010)

If the physician gave you the size of the excised lesions, or you can find them in the path report you can use the skin codes 11420-11426 depending on the size of the lesions. (I'm assuming they were benign). If you don't have size you would have to code the 11420, qty 3. Hope this helps.
Ruth Perkins, CPC, COBGC


----------



## TRoessner (Apr 6, 2011)

*excision of 16 lesions how do I code*

The doctor performed an excision of 16 lesions. They range anywhere from 0.1cm to 0.5cm. I am new to billing and coding tring to remember all I learned in school. I billed 11420 x16. As I could not find any guidelines as to how to bill multiple lesion removal. I am billing medicare and the claim was denied for invalid units submitted. I have looked at several webites looking for the guidelines but am unable to find anything.


----------

